# Question for you Carpers



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Last weekend my son and I were canoeing the Scioto river North of St Rt 37 smallmouth fishing. We saw several carp working the surface that were really nice sized fish. My question is what could I have with me on another rod to throw out to try and catch one of these fish? We were fishing with lite tackle so what we had probably would not be the best but for future reference what would you reccomend?


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

If they where working the surface, any type of floating bait would do, I prefer bread if you have it, just the cheap white stuff from the outlet store. 

For most situations a simple can or two of corn would do you fine. Nothing fancy, put on a number 6 or larger hook and thread it full of corn, with enough splitshots to get it on the bottom. Throw a few handfuls to the carp and hopefully they will go to the bottom and start to feed off the bottom instead of the surface. Either loosen the drag completly and tighten it when you get a fish on or keep the rod in your hand. 

Wish you luck, when the smallies aren't biting might as well go after the "Queen of the River System" you may never look back.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info Miso Ohio, I have to tell you my son and I had one of the best days I have ever had fishing, er should I say CATCHING! We caught more smallmouth and rockbass in 6 hours than I have caught in several trips that day! I will take along an extra rod the next time just for the carp though. All we had with us this day were typical smally baits, rooster tails, cotton cordel big O's things like this. Of course I would try to get a carp to go after what I had but did not have any takers. What was really cool about the carp was we would come right up on them in the canoe and they could have cared less. My 6 year old son's eyes would just light up when we had a big ol carp 4 feet out from the canoe!!


----------

